# New to Me



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Well I recieved an upgrade last week at work. I am no longer sporting a 88' work truck. It died back in January. Long story, anyways they decieded it was just time to buy a new truck. so one of the sparkys got the new one which is actually the twin to my new one. Mine was the one manufactured before his. Well anyways it is a 14' Utilimaster step van. It is a former package delivery truck. So my first task on friday and Yesterday was to strip the old aluminum shelving out of it and install the plywood ones I built. That wasn't an easy task as the were bolted and screwed every 3 inches. Well as of yesterday at 4 pm after 8.5 hours the drivers side of the truck is almost complete. Ill hopefully have the other side done tomorrow. My plan is to build a nice work area for working on things aswell as preping shower valves.






Start






drivers side.
I will get more pictures once I fully set it up over the next few weeks.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

OOPS I forgot the truck its self.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

The truck is about 90% complete. All I have left is to remove the aluminum shelve and mount my pipe rack. I got the work bench done today and its fully stocked, ready to hit the road tomorrow. I'm sure in the next few weeks I'll be changing things.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I never realized how much room they have.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

They have a lot. I have more stuff with me than I need but thats ok because if I need something once I am on the job then I have it. I love that little bench though, so handy.


----------

